# Wissant Aire



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

The basic Wissant Aire on the D940 coast road between Calais and Boulogne is having a makeover. 
In 2010 it was just a field with free parking and no facilities other than a couple of waste bins. 
I drove past in early January and saw that a hard standing area with marked bays had been created. 
They seemed to be still working on it and it's possible 'proper' facilities may be added and charged for. 
Could anyone with any further info enlighten us as to how the local authorities are improving the site.


----------



## jncrowe (Feb 14, 2009)

wow 
""wissant "" brings back memories 
went there on a school trip when i was around 15or 16 yrs old 
b!!!!Y hell did we get up to some mischief discovered **** and boys
too long ago to remember clearly now 
better go to bed 
Cath


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Thanks Keith
didnt even know there was anything there so will keep a look out in June when i go over again

Phill


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Cath 

Was it you who put up these signs some years ago?


----------



## geordie01 (Apr 20, 2006)

Anything would be an improvement as it was just a muddy field


----------

